# Sorrel horse is turning roan? (pics)



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

My mare is registered as a sorrel with AQHA, but after shedding her winter coat she's starting to roan out a little. So I thought I ask all you color/genetic experts what color/pattern is causing this.











Here's where it's the most noticeable in the girth area:











She has a spot on her tummy here's a better pic of it:











And she has white spots at the base of her tail:










The roaning is also pretty noticeable at her flank:










And finally a full body shot just in case her other markings will help you figure it out:


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

it's called "Rabicano"


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Hm.... that's a new one. Care to elaborate?

Would the belly spot be caused by that or something else?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Ink said:


> Hm.... that's a new one. Care to elaborate?
> 
> Would the belly spot be caused by that or something else?


I really don't know much about it to be honest. If you do a search, you will find a lot of post on it here though. I do not think the belly spot if from rabicano though? I could be wrong.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Sabino is probably causing the belly spot, and some of the white ticking. Rabicano is causing the white bars in the tail, and more white ticking. Rabicano loves to have white ticking over the barrel and especially the flank.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Definitely sabino and rabicano. Rabicano's big giveaway is the white spots on the tail like that, called a coontail.


----------

